# Wireless Genie Client Now Available



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

Wireless Genie Client is now available nationwide from Directv. I just ordered one and since I am a long time customer they gave me the genie mini and the wireless bridge unit for free but there is a $100. installation fee which is still a good deal as this package would normally be $200.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Got it for $99 flat including install.


----------



## WB4CS (Dec 12, 2013)

gator1234 said:


> Wireless Genie Client is now available nationwide from Directv. I just ordered one and since I am a long time customer they gave me the genie mini and the wireless bridge unit for free but there is a $100. installation fee which is still a good deal as this package would normally be $200.


Is it possible to do a self install and waive the installation fee? I'm pretty sure I can connect up a client receiver and wireless bridge - most of us on here probably could do it in our sleep.

I'd love to swap out my wired mini clients for the wireless ones, but I doubt I could do that without paying for it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

WB4CS said:


> Is it possible to do a self install and waive the installation fee? I'm pretty sure I can connect up a client receiver and wireless bridge - most of us on here probably could do it in our sleep.
> 
> I'd love to swap out my wired mini clients for the wireless ones, but I doubt I could do that without paying for it.


you can always older from solid signal and install yourself.

Why would you want to go from a rock solid hard wired connection (that you already have) to wireless is beyond me!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

There are lots of places that you may not have coax run. Decks, garages, temporary locations. Wireless isn't evil.

Before SWiM, I had 4 simultaneous streams (two in - two out) of MRV going over 5 Ghz bridge to my router.


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

WB4CS said:


> Is it possible to do a self install and waive the installation fee? I'm pretty sure I can connect up a client receiver and wireless bridge - most of us on here probably could do it in our sleep.
> 
> I'd love to swap out my wired mini clients for the wireless ones, but I doubt I could do that without paying for it.


I ask could I do it myself as it is a pretty simple install but they said no they had to install. Maybe this is so they could charge me the $99. install fee as they said they were giving me the genie and the video bridge for free.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gator1234 said:


> I ask could I do it myself as it is a pretty simple install but they said no they had to install. Maybe this is so they could charge me the $99. install fee as they said they were giving me the genie and the video bridge for free.


I would say it's due to this being such a new product that "they want to make sure" the install is done right.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe this is so they could charge me the $99. install fee

??? I thought the install fee was $50? Unless it's specifically for C41W.


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

So reading the SS Website it says there is a $99 one time wireless charge from D*? 

If you by from them for a self install it costs: $99 for C41W + $99 for the Video Bridge + $99 for D* Wireless Fee? 

$300 Smackers???

I


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

I like the C41W lots...Im replacing my other wired client too because of the cable coming out the side of my kitchen cabinets for the kitchen tv. It was always an eyesore although there previously. Totally slick .... all I can say. Awesome addition to the home.

Do open spots on splitter need to be capped off?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

adamson said:


> Do open spots on splitter need to be capped off?


Absolutely! you need a 75 ohm terminator


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

This is a great addition to the renters that live in a building that was wired for cable when it was built and the landlord wont allow multiple holes to be drilled to allow for additional coax to be run. I personally a few days ago called Directv because i was curious how much it would cost us to add a c41w to the account. We where told that it would be $99 or the wireless bridge and $99 for the client and the install/wireless fee was waived because we carried the protection plan. I guess $198 isn't a bad deal when you have no other choice but to go wireless.


----------



## dgolombowski (Jan 6, 2012)

If I choose to add clients to my Genie will that trigger a new contract term from DirecTV?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dgolombowski said:


> If I choose to add clients to my Genie will that trigger a new contract term from DirecTV?


2 years


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dgolombowski said:


> If I choose to add clients to my Genie will that trigger a new contract term from DirecTV?


Unless its your own tv is rvu capable.


----------

